# grilling steaks today!



## Finney (Feb 22, 2005)

At least it was in cast iron.  That helps.  You need to get on of those Lodge grill pans for just such occasions.  That would help out in the BBQ forum world.

It was raining like hell here last night also.  Thought I might be 'sink'n in the creek mud'.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2005)

I just picked up a couple (4) of yesterday. They were on sale at the local market ($4.99) per pound, couldn't pass a bargin. Foodsaved um for a later date!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been known to pan fry steaks at one time or another!  I like to use a good 10/18 skillet, add a little EVOO, some salt and cracked pepper and let 'er rip!

(*ducking for cover*)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, if thats the way you like it....so be it! :smt017  :smt018


----------



## Finney (Feb 23, 2005)

Some time you JUST HAVE TO.  :roll:


----------

